# Scratched Bumper



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

My wife came home with a look like this  the other night and I knew what had happened right away.......... She is an excellent driver but its our first brand new vehicle so I was waiting for the first scratch. Well, she backed into a cement median and scratched the rear bumper. It appears the plastic is one piece covering the entire back bumper. The plastic is gouged and while the marks are small, its very noticable (to me anyways). Can this be repaired or is the entire piece a re and re? Anyone with ideas or approximate costs of such a repair, please reply. Thanks


----------



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

do u have any pics of the damage???

i am a body man in burnaby
just go to icbc and tell them it was a hit and run

if u where to take it to a shop and pay out of your own pocket
ud be payin quite a bit


----------



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

Cheating insurance companies sucks as much as the Yankees. At least with the Yankees George Steinbrenner pays for their foolishness....cheat insurance companies and we all pay.

No, I'm not an insurance broker, just tired of paying high premiums, because of people who think its fine to hit the insurance lotto.



drags said:


> do u have any pics of the damage???
> 
> i am a body man in burnaby
> just go to icbc and tell them it was a hit and run
> ...


----------



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

beleive me ive herd of worst


----------

